# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HXC PRO Tool v3.19 Added remove google account / Usercode / pattern lock / pin etc.

## Shamseldeen Victory

*HXC PRO Tool v3.19 Added remove google account / Usercode / pattern lock / pin etc...* HXCDongle ver 1.19  whats new ?  These all Features Supported for HTC Android with just one Click !!  reset/remove google accountreset/remove pattern lockreset/remove user lockreset/remove phone pin New Exe Uploaded on Support Area
Click here to download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Lot of Things coming soon       About  Desire S / Z imei repair software say done but actually it's same.  These type of phones have new securities Coder start working on it. soon  we will have Update for them too.      Br
Faisal_Computer

----------

